

Terrain generation using CoffeeScript - mcantelon
http://paulboxley.com/blog/2011/03/terrain-generation-mark-one

======
icey
Did anyone find a link to the CoffeeScript he used? He's linking to the
generated js, but it'd be cool to see the CoffeeScript.

~~~
gabyar
It's a pretty big oversight that the author didn't include or link to the
actual script.

This is the unfortunate issue with CoffeScript thuogh; you can't see it in the
page, or copy it, because coffescript is compiled into JavaScript before the
page is rendered. This is one of the main impediments to adoption. It's easy
to learn javascript by looking at examples, but you have to dig through open
source software for examples of CoffeeScript.

~~~
baxter
You're right, it was an oversight, sorry about that. I've posted the source
code to GitHub now.

<https://github.com/baxter/csterrain>

------
hsmyers
Feels like a spin on Delaunay triangulation, but it's not--- cool!

~~~
jacobolus
What? This is generating random-ish terrain on a regular grid, not creating a
triangulation from an arbitrary set of points in a plane. In what way do they
seem similar?

